# Today i learned Adam Young, the guy behind Owl City and their hit Fireflies started making orchestral scores



## ThomasNL (Apr 3, 2020)

In 2016 he released 11 full length albums! I stumbled across it by accident and afterwards found out it was composed by Adam Young!








The Project - Adam Young Scores







www.ayoungscores.com





11 albums in one year, pretty crazy if you ask me!


----------



## Illico (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you!! You make my day. I discovered Adam Young with Fireflies as Owl City and really like it. I will check out his orchestral project.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 19, 2020)

Adam Young's from Owl City has more song plays than any other person in the world.

(He wrote many of the iPhone ringtones starting with iOS 7)


----------

